# has anyone eliminated ALL carbohydrates?...



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

...and noticed a difference in their IBS symptoms? I have a difficult time digesting carbs (all carbs, both simple and complex), and I'm wondering if it would be worth it to try this for a little while. I'm honestly not sure that I would have the discipline to succeed, so I figured I'd ask first and see if anyone has attempted this and noticed any improvement.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually it doesn't have to be 100% of carbs, but a low carb diet has helped people with IBS-D in a clinical study.I think we had one person do an extreme low carb diet, but you miss out on a lot of nutrients if you don't eat any vegetables (and a zero carb diet would be just meat, egg, and maybe aged cheese and nothing else, all veggies have carbs, dairy that still has lactose (soft cheese to milk) has carbs).The diet used in the clinical study was the Atkins Induction Phase which still allows a lot of vegetables in it.http://www.dratkinsdietplan.info/learn/atkins-induction-phase.html has the list of foods for that.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

the scientific requirement for carbohydrates in the diet is zero. however it's impossible to eat zero and stay healthy because many healthy foods have carbohydrates in them.chicken eggs have some carbohydrates, animal organs have quite alot of carbohydrates, cheese also has quite alot of carbohydrates as in lactose sugars. vegetables have carbohydrates too and some vegetables have less carbohydrates than animal organs.you can eat very low carbohydrate though thats what i mostly do and also i 100% managed and healed my stomach/IBS-D with the atkins diet induction phase however it took me 6 months to heal it. but i have now upgraded the diet to help my IBS-D even more. and what i did was remove all dairy sept for the most hard of cheese like feta. and i also removed vinagur in mayo and lots of other things that did irritate my stomach. but are allowed on the normal atkins induction diet. but you can see the changes i made at this forums post my post is at the very bottom of page 1 and more on page 2http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/also the diet get's easier the longer your on it. ketosis and switching your metabolism and all that that happens when you cut the carbohydrates out can make you feel crappy for a few weeks or so and on atkins its called the 14 day induction flu. also i think the last part of your body to adapt to this change is your muscles if you are someone who works out hard you will notice your muscles will be weak for a very long time till your body is able to produce more insulin receptors all over it's muscles which can take many months to fully complete. but if you don't work out alot then you probably won't even notice it.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kathleen and ziggy. Truth be told, I really do not want to eliminate vegetables from my diet unless nothing else works to help me. I love them and they sometimes bother me, and other times do not. Most of my issues come from simple sugars and carbs like bread, pasta, etc... stuff that has more starch I guess. Even that stuff would be difficult for me to eliminate entirely. Fruit I eat rarely if ever because it does seem to cause me much more problems than vegetables (probably because of the sugar content). Maybe I will try a different approach, or perhaps follow the Atkins induction phase for a little while...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The other plan to look at (if you want one that tends to focus more on healthier fats) is South Beach. The induction phase of is pretty much no fruit and no starch, so that may be another option and there are some fairly good cook books out for that with which phase (phase I is the most restrictive) the dish is made for.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

here is the atkin forums it will show how to do the diet though the atkins book works too.http://www.atkinsdietbulletinboard.com/forums/forum.phpi know alot of people at these forums have cleared up there IBS. and well you can eat alot more different foods on the atkins diet than my strict diet. so if your IBS is able to clear up with atkins then it would be alot nicer to follow cause i always see all these nice recipes but they have things like too much fiber or dairy that i can't eat.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I'm looking for a diet cutting out the carbs. They bother me. I don't know what i can eat anymore.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

All need to eat low-carb people! I found this site with foods we can actually eat after searching the internet for a year and a half. It has breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert ideas. It's http://cavemanfood.blogspot.com/2009_08_01_archive.htmlI am so excited to try this! also there's a list of foods/spices you can and cannot have @ http://www.breakingt...illegal_a-c.htm


----------



## salvationishere2 (Jul 1, 2009)

faze action said:


> ...and noticed a difference in their IBS symptoms? I have a difficult time digesting carbs (all carbs, both simple and complex), and I'm wondering if it would be worth it to try this for a little while. I'm honestly not sure that I would have the discipline to succeed, so I figured I'd ask first and see if anyone has attempted this and noticed any improvement.


I have successfully eliminated almost all carbs and this diet seems to be working well for me now after years of experimenting. I am highly sensitive to carbs also. The only carbs I eat are butternut and acorn squash. I do not eat dairy. (I have SIBO, FYI). All fruits bother me. The only fruit that is ok for me to eat occasionally is boiled raisins. Other than this, I follow most of Dr. Pimentel's recommendations for vegetables since I can't even tolerate most vegetables. I look for low-residue vegetables like boiled collard greens and mustard greens.For meats, I never eat pork or beef. And I only eat certain fish: tuna, tilapia, cod, and rarely a couple others. I eat chicken from Whole Foods cause normal chicken has a preservative in it I cannot tolerate. And I don't eat gluten either. If you are like me in that you get constipated frequently, I recommend taking 1 stool softener after every meal. I called and it is safe to take 3-4/daily long-term. Also, I eat alot of roasted almonds between meals or to hold me over. It is important that you eat them roasted though because raw is too difficult for the system to digest.


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

ziggy7 said:


> the scientific requirement for carbohydrates in the diet is zero. however it's impossible to eat zero and stay healthy because many healthy foods have carbohydrates in them.chicken eggs have some carbohydrates, animal organs have quite alot of carbohydrates, cheese also has quite alot of carbohydrates as in lactose sugars. vegetables have carbohydrates too and some vegetables have less carbohydrates than animal organs.you can eat very low carbohydrate though thats what i mostly do and also i 100% managed and healed my stomach/IBS-D with the atkins diet induction phase however it took me 6 months to heal it. but i have now upgraded the diet to help my IBS-D even more. and what i did was remove all dairy sept for the most hard of cheese like feta. and i also removed vinagur in mayo and lots of other things that did irritate my stomach. but are allowed on the normal atkins induction diet. but you can see the changes i made at this forums post my post is at the very bottom of page 1 and more on page 2http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/119213-cant-seem-to-be-able-to-enjoy-any-nice-food/also the diet get's easier the longer your on it. ketosis and switching your metabolism and all that that happens when you cut the carbohydrates out can make you feel crappy for a few weeks or so and on atkins its called the 14 day induction flu. also i think the last part of your body to adapt to this change is your muscles if you are someone who works out hard you will notice your muscles will be weak for a very long time till your body is able to produce more insulin receptors all over it's muscles which can take many months to fully complete. but if you don't work out alot then you probably won't even notice it.


Omygosh, I was wondering why i can't do weightlifting!!! i've been reducing carbs and its' really helping reduce incident of flatulence -- but i usually lift weights 2-3 times a week and just can't manage right now. that may be it, yes?


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

This diet didnt make a differerce. If you have SIBO, the Carb free diet would consist of vegetables and meats, eggs, fish, & poultry. I've tried it, the leaky gas was still there if not worse. I did feel lighter however as if almost a bulk had been lifted from my tummy, but u crave carbs like crazy and it doesnt help anything else. I asked my doc about this and he said it wouldn't hurt or help, so i dropped it after a week. He said with all the protein it would make me smell worse and i certainly didnt want that. Point being, if you have SIBO, i wouldn't eliminate all carbs, just eat LOW-carb. You know what bothers you, so stay away from those specific things and that's the best that you can do until they come up with a cure for this illness. And with SIBO it's more so the starches u should watch like potatoe starch. ANd ya, things like bread and pasta, & wheat r high in carbs and they dont agree with us. Most fruits dont either. So eat fruit in very small amounts.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm getting ready to try and eliminate sugar again... I tried this a few weeks ago, but after four days I got sick (unrelated cold) and resorted to throat lozenges for a sore throat.Actually that time the only carbs I was eating were potatoes (and I only had one in four days), and cooked, green vegetables like spinach and zucchini. I'm interested to see if I elim. sugar (and not the other carbs) if I get any improvement. Will probably try that, and then try getting rid of gluten/wheat separately to try to narrow down the issue.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

proudJu said:


> Omygosh, I was wondering why i can't do weightlifting!!! i've been reducing carbs and its' really helping reduce incident of flatulence -- but i usually lift weights 2-3 times a week and just can't manage right now. that may be it, yes?


ya i think depending how low carb you eat now if you eat super low carb it can take around 4 months for your body to have produced enough insulin receptors on your muscles to fuel your muscles good again =/i remember after 3-4+ years of eating super low carb and obviously obtaining very insulin senseitive muscles i tested a anabolic carb up diet thingy. and i ate a bunch of about 100% liquid refined sugar candy things and potatos. and very soon afterwards all my muscles on my whole body got soo sore and stiff i could bearly move. clearly your body does not like your muscles overflooding with glucose and with the average western style diet of refined grains and icecream and other random super high carby things your body made it so your muscles have very low amounts of insulin receptors on your muscles as to not over flood them with glucose. also known as insulin resistant muscles.but ya this muscle adaptation takes a very long time. especially going from a super unatural high carb diet to a super low carb ketogenic diet.but waiting 4 or so months till your muscles are 100% strong again isnt something everyone is willing to do. i heard doctor atkins said if people work out alot they can eat a little more carbohydrates.maybe the days you workout try eating 30 grams of carbohydrates even at 30 you can still be in ketosis and 10 extra should help your muscles and probably not slow down adaptation either.also know 58% of protein can be converted to glucose as needed. but protein converted glucose is non blood sugar spikeing there for only a little insulin is produced from it. and with that little of an amount you would need insulin senseitive muscles for your muscles to soak up that glucose good.i have a picture of what i generally eat.hmm i think i should up my protein to 27% and lower my fat too 69%. and the days i work my muscles hard i think i should up my protein too 35% and eat a few raspberries or more vegetables or liver maybe.also people on atkins induction they try to aim for 65% fat, 30% protein, 5% carbohydrates. but it doesn't have to be perfect % just something they may aim for.also proudju i have another food list similar to the one you showed in your link. it's at this link scroll down till you see it. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/page__pid__810398#entry810398it's mostly the same but maybe easier to follow. also becareful of animal organs you may go over 20 carbohydrates easily if you eat to much.also something i should note:grass fed beef,buffalo etc is REALLY good. far better than grain fed.but grain fed turkey and chicken is ok. i know this turkey from this farm is really good and it is antibiotic free and also i think they only feed there turkeys food that turkeys naturally eat and thats why there turkey tastes soo much [email protected] actioncooked spinach gives me major problems. however im not sure about raw spinach i think raw spinach would give me semi problems.and zucchini gives me semi problems.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

ziggy7 said:


> @faze actioncooked spinach gives me major problems. however im not sure about raw spinach i think raw spinach would give me semi problems.and zucchini gives me semi problems.


I didn't notice that either one gave me significant problems... raw vegetables tend to bother me more than cooked, but all of it seems dependent on the quantity I eat. I used to eat huge salads for work at lunch. Now I eat a smaller salad, and some sort of protein and I usually (not always) fare better.This is why I want to try eliminating sugar without elim. other carbs. I'm not sure exactly what the probelm is...


----------



## Shannypants (Oct 28, 2010)

When I went on a low carb diet my IBS D flared up terribly. I had gone weeks with out a diarrhea episode and after cutting carbs I had horrible diarrhea for days. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Shannypants said:


> When I went on a low carb diet my IBS D flared up terribly. I had gone weeks with out a diarrhea episode and after cutting carbs I had horrible diarrhea for days. Has anyone else experienced this?


tell me the exact foods you ate maybe i can help i know i can't eat mayo or mustard or els i get diarrhea. there are also other low carb foods that give me problems like whipping cream, sour cream, etc. only the most hard cheese i can handle. feta is one cause it's lowest in lactose sugars i think but for some people they are soo highly allergic to lactose that they can't even handle feta cheese.also i might beable to eat raw milk but i don't know where any is to test out.


----------



## sharkal (Nov 18, 2010)

faze action said:


> ...and noticed a difference in their IBS symptoms? I have a difficult time digesting carbs (all carbs, both simple and complex), and I'm wondering if it would be worth it to try this for a little while. I'm honestly not sure that I would have the discipline to succeed, so I figured I'd ask first and see if anyone has attempted this and noticed any improvement.


I did. I wanted to lose weight for my wedding and did the Atkins diet. My IBS symptoms practically vanished - I put it down to cutting out the carbs and sugar. Just eating natural low sugar foods are great. I know now what I can and can't eat, I eat very little carbs and hardly any sugar, I know if I stray from that my IBS will return but I am glad I can control it.


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

ziggy7 said:


> ya i think depending how low carb you eat now if you eat super low carb it can take around 4 months for your body to have produced enough insulin receptors on your muscles to fuel your muscles good again =/i remember after 3-4+ years of eating super low carb and obviously obtaining very insulin senseitive muscles i tested a anabolic carb up diet thingy. and i ate a bunch of about 100% liquid refined sugar candy things and potatos. and very soon afterwards all my muscles on my whole body got soo sore and stiff i could bearly move. clearly your body does not like your muscles overflooding with glucose and with the average western style diet of refined grains and icecream and other random super high carby things your body made it so your muscles have very low amounts of insulin receptors on your muscles as to not over flood them with glucose. also known as insulin resistant muscles.but ya this muscle adaptation takes a very long time. especially going from a super unatural high carb diet to a super low carb ketogenic diet.but waiting 4 or so months till your muscles are 100% strong again isnt something everyone is willing to do. i heard doctor atkins said if people work out alot they can eat a little more carbohydrates.maybe the days you workout try eating 30 grams of carbohydrates even at 30 you can still be in ketosis and 10 extra should help your muscles and probably not slow down adaptation either.also know 58% of protein can be converted to glucose as needed. but protein converted glucose is non blood sugar spikeing there for only a little insulin is produced from it. and with that little of an amount you would need insulin senseitive muscles for your muscles to soak up that glucose good.i have a picture of what i generally eat.hmm i think i should up my protein to 27% and lower my fat too 69%. and the days i work my muscles hard i think i should up my protein too 35% and eat a few raspberries or more vegetables or liver maybe.also people on atkins induction they try to aim for 65% fat, 30% protein, 5% carbohydrates. but it doesn't have to be perfect % just something they may aim for.also proudju i have another food list similar to the one you showed in your link. it's at this link scroll down till you see it. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/page__pid__810398#entry810398it's mostly the same but maybe easier to follow. also becareful of animal organs you may go over 20 carbohydrates easily if you eat to much.also something i should note:grass fed beef,buffalo etc is REALLY good. far better than grain fed.but grain fed turkey and chicken is ok. i know this turkey from this farm is really good and it is antibiotic free and also i think they only feed there turkeys food that turkeys naturally eat and thats why there turkey tastes soo much [email protected] actioncooked spinach gives me major problems. however im not sure about raw spinach i think raw spinach would give me semi problems.and zucchini gives me semi problems.


THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------

